# Photos of Suzi and Baby Tabitha!



## nerilka (May 17, 2005)

Suzi inspecting my music box:


















Sapphire the office cat:


----------



## emrldsky (Aug 31, 2004)

Cute picture, but they're all the same!


----------



## 4cats&counting (Jan 20, 2005)

um there all the same photo  :wink:


EDIT...LOL..we must have ALL poted at the same time :wink:


----------



## nerilka (May 17, 2005)

SNAFU.! Sorry. Please excuse the off centered -ness of them.


----------



## smokie's mom (Aug 9, 2005)

i DO see 4 diffferent ones,. very cute..


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

What a cute kitten!


----------



## nerilka (May 17, 2005)

Mom thinks she is ugly!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

nerilka said:


> Mom thinks she is ugly!


Not at all! :wink:


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

I think she is adorable! My 3 send belly rubs


----------



## nerilka (May 17, 2005)

Mom says her fur is 'raggedy',her eyes are too dark for her fur and her tail looks 'ratty' :lol: It is all love though, just nit picky 8)


----------



## zoeae (Feb 21, 2005)

nerilka said:


> Mom says her fur is 'raggedy',her eyes are too dark for her fur and her tail looks 'ratty' :lol: It is all love though, just nit picky 8)


When she is fully grown, your mom will not believe how beautiful she will be.


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

soooooooooooooooo cute


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Cute kitties, and none are ugly at all


----------



## emrldsky (Aug 31, 2004)

Cute babies.


----------



## Katten Minnaar (Mar 18, 2005)

Beautiful  I do love your black kitty!

And the other one is also beautiful  

Eva x


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Your kitties are lovely!


----------

